# LOOKING FOR A GREAT PYRENEES IN MISSISSIPPI..OR ALABAMA IF NOT TO FAR



## brittanykb (May 7, 2013)

Im looking for a great pyrenees puppy in mississippi or alabama if i cant find one in mississippi. need one as soon as i can get it because something is killing my chickens and ducks. i want a purebred and being that i'm already losing money from my losing my chickens and ducks, I can't afford an expensive one...can only afford about $150 at tops...if anyone has one for sell near me please let me know I've been looking but my luck has been either i was too late and someone else got them or they're too far or they're mixed. thank you


----------



## Southern by choice (May 7, 2013)

A puppy will not help you and all LGD's will kill (usually by playing with) poultry. Generally it will take 1-2 years before fully trained with free ranging poultry.

A PB GP is going to be well above 150.00 

You may be able to find a pyr/maremma  or pyr /anatolian  in your area for that price.

Please do not rush out and get an LGD until you KNOW what a LGD is and does. They are not geared or inclined to protect poultry. They will eventually, but they really are not hard wired for it. Every week or two, in our area I see ads for people getting rid of their pyrs because it is killing their poultry or chasing their goats. These owners are ignorant and didn't listen when they were advised, did not train the dogs and basically thought they could throw a pup in and it would solve the problem.

Owning a LGD is not like owning any other kind of dog. It is a long term commitment and being educated on a LGD is very important.

Depending on what your predator type is you may want to consider guard geese. They work very well in a poultry field. If you do not have any livestock and you only have poultry I would not recommend ANY LGD.

I am so sorry your birds are getting killed.    I run a poultry farm of (now over 300) birds. I know what it is like. It really stinks. We have geese and Nigerians Dwarfs in with our poultry (field- free ranged) that has been a real deterrent. Our 4 LGD's are with our other goats and not in the same field. Live traps for coons/possum are great... trap and shoot.

I hope you find a solution, trying to spare you a big mistake.


----------



## brittanykb (May 7, 2013)

A friend of mine bought one about a year ago and I watched him put it with his chickens and stand and tell it "no" for hours on end when he'd get jumpy and try to chase the chickens. He worked with him and now he's a year old, runs free in the yard with all of his chickens and has never killed one but he did hurt one and that was when he was first starting him out. He is a great dog and he sleeps near the chickens coops at night to make sure nothing tries to get them. He has killed many small animals that have tried catching the chickens. After seeing this with my own eyes, I know it can be done with them learning to live with the chickens. I wanted to get one and have him train it for me like he did his. I recently found one this morning for $175 and it is purebred, they have one left and need to sell it. Thank you for the advice.


----------



## Southern by choice (May 7, 2013)

Glad you understand there is training involved, and like you said.. expect a year at least.
It does require real diligence. 

So many really don't understand this and just believe they can raise them with them and all will be well.  

Hope you don't lose any more of your birds!  

BTW-   at that pricing. Hopefully you will post pics of your pup... we LGD people are picture crazy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brittanykb (May 7, 2013)

Yes I understand that they require training. I have a siberian husky as well that needed training. Thank you for everything and I sure will post a picture when I go get the pup


----------

